
Appalachian Mountains becoming more rugged (2007) - sakopov
http://www.geotimes.org/mar07/article.html?id=geophen.html
======
RandallBrown
The Appalachians are pretty interesting. From afar, they look like gently
rolling hills (with a few exceptions.) Then, if you try and climb those hills,
you'll find extremely rocky trails and lots of cliffs.

If you hike on the west coast in say, the Cascades, the mountains look steep
and rocky, but the trails are much more gradual and dirt covered. It was a
huge surprise to me after moving to the east coast.

My own personal theory is that since the Appalachians are older, the mountains
are simply crumbling. Instead of being huge rocks, they're huge piles of
rocks. That, combined with having way more precipitation to erode the topsoil
away makes for the more rugged trails on the east coast.

~~~
wmccullough
I’ve always heard the saying “stones are the bones of dead mountains” Turns
out it could be true.

------
SamReidHughes
That's great news. When I was a kid, I was kind of disappointed at growing up
on the side of the country with such a lame mountain range.

------
justinator
"Geologic Time includes Now"

